# Heading out the door soon for Assateague Island....



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Come on Bluefish, be there! Full report Sunday night. .....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

What, you guys just trying to pi$$ me off, or get my goat? You're killing me, but as a true sportsman Hat, all I can say is "go get 'em". May the blue, striper and drum be around, and if'n you think of it, maybe pick up some minnows, just in case there may be some flatties around, and I AIn't talking about the AI flounder either.

Good luck, and keep us posted.

Have Jeep.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Out the door.*

*Cya*


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Go get um Hat!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

What! No phone calls with a report yet?   I'd would have bet money that Clyde would have called FLF and a report would be posted by now.  Hmmm - maybe they're fishing together. Wish I was with you guys.  Look forward to a report later in the evening. Getting ready myself to head out the door and catch some of those rock they were catching above the BB yesterday. Still no HH in the area.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thank alot cat where's my invite,damm lol. Couldn't go anyway as Hat told me the other day that I was spending "HIS" tax dollars by going to work on Sunday. And what I told him that "Baby needs new shoes". But anyway make sure you post when you get back,have fun. Hat I hope you and your buddy have lots of luck,be safe.   TRIGGER


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

They are fishing together, I think. They have had mixed luck this weekend a few keeper drum, an 8lb trout but no striper as of last phone call.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Let's say we had a good time*

I caught the least but had the most fun. Thanks for coming up Nsearch, glad we could put you on some fish. Oh yeah and where is my sticker???? LOL And congrats to Anthony for one hell of a weekend of fishing. I will let him tell his story. Next time we need sunscreen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  After we completely shed all the dead and burned skin I am sure the full report will go up. 

Oh yeah we left Hat80, Sniper and their wives out there. I am sure they got into something nice!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

All I can say is that I hurt, BAD  . Still a great trip none the less, I'm sure that someone will post a report eventually.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Jason, didn't ya learn last time SPF 50. Heard some nice fish were caught, and more triggerfish, and I still can't figure out why, and also report of a real flattie, not a AI flounder. Also, grapevine has it Fred's face at Buck's Place has been replaced, now just waiting to see who holds the new "pic".

Now since I can't go, and don't know when, I at least want to see the pic from Buck's.

Have Jeep.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Geez...had a great weekend feeshin and yall are whining about sunscreen?

Ant,FLF,Hat80 hope yall appeciated my company as I did yours!

I am planning as we speak to write the AI report.......2morrow!

Just edited the pics,after I completed a mile long honey do list,when I got home....dang I am beat!

Lemme see if can post a pic......FLF,you are the man...send some trigs wit Ant,when he comes down on Friday...And,FLF......thanxs fer pickin me up...may nextime me,ant and hat will share the horse shoe


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Eat em up Hat!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Actually, no one will be happier then Fred! Now, since Jeep is down, who will dethrone the reigning "skunk"?

And to think, I missed it, and if it weren't for the Jeep "malfunction", Fred and Hat woulda, coulda and shoulda had my mug there.

Have Jeep.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shag.like the Bucket,Bassn and Albe....who woulda killed to bethere....You were there in Spirit!

Shag...think I have fallen in live with AI!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

FLF....not to pour salt on any one's wounds.....but this little girl even caught one!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey NS4D,

All know that I am and have been in LOVE with the place, even when fish don't bite. Just let me know when you're SHORE!

To die for, I was there in spirit, but damnit, I was Jonesing for a report.

Have Jeep.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

But all jokes,aside Jason and Ant are truley FHB's....930 to 2am to fish rt 50 bridge????nope not me....stayed and kept Hat80 company,and gave me an excuse to catch some zzzzzzzz'ssssss


FLF....the dopest ride on AI!!!!!!!!20's(don't say..18's) rims on the beach,wit a system to match...who needs a battery operated radio when your pumping 500 watts in a JL10?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Who needs coffee,when as soon as you re-bait you have a fish on.
Caught this 8 1/2 lb'er on my very first cast...sun is even barley up.......

Man!what a way to start a morning


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Nice pics so far, what are u guys using to catch those black drums. That will be my target for next weekend @ AI, and they taste so gooood... Any other hints...Later


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I was wondering if Jason .............*

Was "big pimpin" on the beach. Thanks for the pics and the report guys! 

FHB's fer sure


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Flounda,

Most guys targeting the drum out there use live peelers, halved or quartered.

Have Jeep.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Al*

Any time you want to come up again holla at me and we will definitely do some fishing. Tell the misses we said thanks for the pass and to think about it again "real" soon  Nice pics. Man did we have a good time.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Any other hints



They were biting real close......don't make the mistake of "over casting".


Bait of choice was peeler,I listened to Hat's advice and kept all the legs on,minus the claw on half of a peeler.8/0 circles on at least 80 lbs test snelled and attached to barrel swivel is a must,especially since 1 drum took of with my size2 long shank that I was using to fish fer bait....bent the hook  Using fleas as bait.


Like I said had, an excellent time.If you guys ever get invited to fish with them FHB/MD/Delaware Boys...jump at the chance.FLF,Ant,Shag,Hat80 and those that I forgot,know there fishing,Thanks again fer sharing your company and good times,maybe next time I won't drink all the beer,and bring some warmer cloths  

FLF-not a total skunk,heard them AI flounda taste like scallops,and all those dinks we caught and release will be waiting fer you in a couple of years @ SPSP  Let's not forget that if you woulda brought that fish in that was still on my snap off,we woulda counted it...funny,my dug in sinker even caught a fish......FLF,thanxs fer letting me,Ant and Hat,my goof ups have the horse shoe,this weekend!

Hat80-Thanxs fer all the advice,and keeping me company when them FHB's headed to RT 50 bridge.Those Carhart's save my behind from freezing.Too bad that runaway Bucket wasn't a feesh...told him the story,LHAO!!!!

Ant-it's not that we didn't believe ya when you caught that biggun.5 mins after Jason had gone to pick me up,but hey the drum did show themselves on the morning after!Great flounder you caugh,and it wasn't an AI flounder,but an honest to goodness flattie.I know that flounder will tast great with 9lbs(8 after it shrunk and bled)grey.I will have to make another run up there to get on some bridge and inlet action......Gotta ketch me a Trig

Tight lines guys,Ant-see ya this Friday.Gotta carry my butt to work


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Fun for all*

Nice to run into you guys again. Congrats on the catches. FL, you could have let me borrow the horseshoe for a little while, but instead that little girls family found it and got another drum a few hours after you guys left. They let my friend "sexyseabass" touch it and she caught a king. Saw several drum caught but no such luck for me. All I got was skate, but a fun day anyway. Guess I'll have to make sure I'm there for the morning run next time. Those few extra minutes of sleep made me miss my fish.


----------

